# The Mohawk Valley Antique Bottle Club Show & Sale



## wolffbp (Apr 20, 2012)

Sunday, May 6, 2012 
 9:00 am â€“ 2:30 pm 
 Admission $3.00 Donation
 SONS OF ITALY LODGE 
 644 Bleecker Street 
 UTICA, NEW YORK
http://www.mohawkvalleybottleclub.com/2012BottleShow.asp


----------



## CazDigger (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm planing to be there. (as a buyer) not set up


----------

